# Careers at Novitas



## npricercm (Aug 21, 2013)

Careers at Novitas Solutions Print Bookmark

Start your rewarding career with Novitas Solutions Inc. today!  

Whether you are an experienced professional or a recent college graduate, consider Novitas Solutions as your employer of choice in building a rewarding career.

Novitas Solutions is the Medicare Administrator Contractor (MAC) for jurisdiction 12 (JL) and jurisdiction H (JH). For more than 45 years, we have provided high-quality, innovative administrative services for government sponsored health care programs. We have a full range of professional career opportunities for qualified and interested candidates. Striving for the proper work/life balance is important to us, and we are proud to offer a comprehensive employment package, which includes: generous paid time off; medical, dental, and vision insurance; an innovative wellness program; and tuition assistance for those interested in furthering their education.

We seek talented, professional people to complement our diverse employee base. Typical job functions include but are not limited to:

    Processing Medicare claims
    Handling customer service inquiries
    Reviewing and processing appeals
    Conducting medical reviews 

Available Job Openings with Novitas Solutions in Pennsylvania and Maryland *

    If you have already applied for a job with Novitas Solutions in PA or MD, you can check your application status online by clicking the Check Your Application Status option from the job search page linked above.

Available job openings with Novitas Solutions in Florida, Texas, Wisconsin, Provider Audit and work-from-home jobs in CO, NM, OK, AR, LA, MS *

    If you have any questions regarding your applicant profile or application status, please contact a member of our team via email or telephone.

    Support Email: incepturestaffing@incepture.com
    Support Hotline: 877.347.7151


To see available career opportunities at our sister company, First Coast Service Options, please visit www.fcso.com. *

To see available career opportunities at our parent company, Diversified Service Options, please visit www.dsocorp.com. *


----------

